# Exercise Management for Children with Diabetes



## Amity Island (Jan 6, 2022)

A brief guide to managing exercise for type 1

Some good tips here.

Could someone clarify something for me? It says "If you are treating a hypo during exercise, use double the amount of fast acting carbohydrate normally used." Is this alluding to actually continuing exercise whilst hypo? Or does it assume you stop everything and treat with double? I was always under the impression of you are having a hypo, you stop everything and treat.


----------



## Inka (Jan 6, 2022)

I think it means you treat with double @Amity Island and stop until you’re ok.


----------

